# Puppy reacts differently to a rag when older dog is present...



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

I was having fun playing/bonding with my new pup, playing around with the rag and she was having a good time.....my 2 year old dog came into the area where we were and her behaviour dramatically changed...stonger hold on the rag, growling, would not let go, shaking it at a more intense level 
than she was doing when we were alone.

Is this common? Why is this? Is it a bad thing? Please advise.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds like the puppy is stressing about possession of the rag and a bit fearful of the older dog taking it.


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

would you suggest engaging in this type of activity with the older dog absent? Should I be the one to mitigate and defend the posession of the pup? Is it something I should let play out until they work it out themselves?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Until the pup has more understanding, or confidence if that's the case, then I'd work the pup alone.
Look at the older dog as a distraction that the pup just isn't ready for.


----------

